# Anyone having problems with Fox OTA HD in Portland, OR?



## mkinkade (Dec 8, 2006)

I haven't been able to tune in the 12.1 station in a couple of days. It might be just coincidence, but thats about the same amount of time since I manually upgraded by HR10-250 to 6.3b. All the other OTA stations come in fine though.


----------



## deramirez (Apr 21, 2006)

I noticed last night that it was having search pains. I'm still on 6.3a, so I don't think that's it. I suspect Ch. 12 may be having some weather related problems. During the recent bad weather, I was having problems getting all OTA channels, even ch. 6.1 which is usually rock solid for me.



mkinkade said:


> I haven't been able to tune in the 12.1 station in a couple of days. It might be just coincidence, but thats about the same amount of time since I manually upgraded by HR10-250 to 6.3b. All the other OTA stations come in fine though.


----------



## pdxrunr (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes...see this thread with my post about the temporary fix on Avsforum.com under Portland OR - OTA (can't post url here as I'm new) It is not a weather problem, but a problem with the station id information.

.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9240990#post9240990

Please call and email the station to let them know how upset you are about this.

.kptv.com/contact/index.html



deramirez said:


> I noticed last night that it was having search pains. I'm still on 6.3a, so I don't think that's it. I suspect Ch. 12 may be having some weather related problems. During the recent bad weather, I was having problems getting all OTA channels, even ch. 6.1 which is usually rock solid for me.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

pdxrunr said:


> Yes...see this thread with my post about the temporary fix on Avsforum.com under Portland OR - OTA (can't post url here as I'm new) It is not a weather problem, but a problem with the station id information.
> 
> .avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=9240990#post9240990
> 
> ...


Hi...I live in Beaverton, oregon and Im having a huge problem with channel 6....everytime I watch my CSI thats been recorded...there are serveral blips of no sound...and then the other night and watched CSI live and still experiences several blips of no sound....has anyone having trouble with Channel 6?? thanks for you help


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bachj said:


> Hi...I live in Beaverton, oregon and Im having a huge problem with channel 6....everytime I watch my CSI thats been recorded...there are serveral blips of no sound...and then the other night and watched CSI live and still experiences several blips of no sound....has anyone having trouble with Channel 6?? thanks for you help


This problem is something that appears to stem from the 6.x software. There are several threads about the 6.x updates on the HR10.

The KPTV problem is the result of carelessness on the part of the station.


----------



## bachj (Sep 24, 2006)

harsh said:


> This problem is something that appears to stem from the 6.x software. There are several threads about the 6.x updates on the HR10.
> 
> The KPTV problem is the result of carelessness on the part of the station.


Do you know the "link" to the 6.x updates on the HR10 or how I would find it to read the thread? thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bachj said:


> Do you know the "link" to the 6.x updates on the HR10 or how I would find it to read the thread? thanks


I found a thread by searching for HR10 6: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72808. Early in the thread there is a link to the release notes for 6.3b.


----------

